# Luces indicadoras de estabilizadores.



## elciruja (Jul 17, 2020)

Hola, tengo dos estabilizadores iguales y cada uno tiene tres luces indicadoras, uno de los estabilizadores enciende solo 2 luces y el otro encienden las 3, mi pregunta es, ¿cual de los dos estabilizadores está funcionando bien? 

[/COLOR]


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 17, 2020)

El led con símbolo *-* significa que tienes baja tensión y la esta incrementando, el led con símbolo *+* significa que tienes alta tensión y la esta disminuyendo. Si el otro regulador tiene los tres led encendido es porque la placa de control esta mala.


----------



## elciruja (Jul 17, 2020)

sebsjata dijo:


> El led con símbolo *-* significa que tienes baja tensión y la esta incrementando, el led con símbolo *+* significa que tienes alta tensión y la esta disminuyendo. Si el otro regulador tiene los tres led encendido es porque la placa de control esta mala.


muchisimas gracias.


----------

